# comment faire ma radio ne resoit pas de signal



## Kactus (25 Décembre 2009)

Quand je mets la radio sur mon ipod nano il indique "aucun signal radio"
 comment faire  :mouais:


----------



## Billgrumeau (25 Décembre 2009)

L'antenne de l'iPod nano est le fil des écouteurs. Si tu le débranche, tu ne peux plus capter.


----------

